# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner > Art Design >  >  Signatures for DV Points

## JP

*Hey guys and gals, I'm in need of some DV points so I will be offering my signature making skills. There are two types of signatures, both have a fixed cost, no negotiations.*

*How To Exchange:*
1. Click Community Hall.
2. Click The Market Tab.
3. Click Other Users Tab On the Left Bar.
4. Donate To Another User.
5. 50 or 75, Reason Whatever, User juvenilepunk.
6. After I have received the funds I will post your signature.





> *Post using this preset format:*
> Format Type: (1 or 2)
> Render: (Image)
> Color: 
> Design:




*Format 1:* 75 DV Points







*Format 2:* 50 DV Points

----------


## zebrah

I'll make them for free..... JK Punk is probabibly better than me. Goodluck for your store!

----------


## JP

> I'll make them for free..... JK Punk is probabibly better than me. Goodluck for your store!



Hahaha, thanks bud.

----------


## JP

This is supposed to replace the broken img link above,

----------

